

Which startup should I go to? - holgersindbaek

I'm a student at Hyper Island (http://www.hyperisland.com/) in Sweden and I'm going on an internship after the summer holidays. I really want to go to startup in the San Francisco area but I'm a bit unsure which one I want to go to.<p>I really love what Nest.com, Stripe.com, SquareUp.com and Pinterest.com are doing. They are solving real problems and seem to have a lot of talented people with them.<p>Where would you go if you where in my situation?<p>Thanks in advance to all the amazing HN-people.<p>Holger
HolgerE.dk
======
avsaro
I don't think any one of the startups which you mention currently looking for
interns.

~~~
holgersindbaek
I'm sure there must be a way to persuade companies to take you as an intern.

Do you have any suggestions on startups you think are doing some really
interesting stuff in the San Fran area?

~~~
avsaro
I believe that these companies are in early stages of their life which is a
more chaotic era of a company. I would suggest startup-like bigger companies
such as Twitter and Facebook.

~~~
holgersindbaek
That's what I want to get into. We've had several former students from this
school who've joined these chaotic startups. I think it sounds fantastic.

------
reason
What real problem is Pinterest solving?

------
sfkaos
Paid or unpaid intern?

~~~
holgersindbaek
Paid would be nicest, but if it's a really cool place, where you can learn a
lot, unpaid would do too.

